# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Member Resmi

## William Pantoni

Mau usul aja nih..cuma usul aja nih yah....ga ada maksud apa2 nih.....

Usul :
Utk Thread Jual - Lelang.....sy usul yg mau jual atau pun lelang adalah mereka2 yg udah ada KOI's ID.

----------


## 80en

> Mau usul aja nih..cuma usul aja nih yah....ga ada maksud apa2 nih.....
> 
> Usul :
> Utk Thread Jual - Lelang.....sy usul yg mau jual atau pun lelang adalah mereka2 yg udah ada KOI's ID.


Kayaknya perlu di coba ide yang satu ini, mengingat bertambah banyak kegiatan kegiatan Jual-Beli dan Lelang di Forum ini.
Juga demi menghindari hal hal yang kurang berkenan saat lelang khususnya, yang pernah terjadi di Forum ini.
Tq.

----------


## William Pantoni

Betul Pak 80en...selain meghindari hal2 yg tdk diinginkan...jg demi kelangsungan forum Koi's ini. Krn Koi's kan Non Profit Organization. Sedangkan cost tetap ada....paling2 income cuma dari membership aja padahal bnyk yg menggunakan fasilitas forum ini tuk Jual - Lelang tanpa dipungut bayaran.

----------


## hankoi

N0 c0mment dech , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> N0 c0mment dech , , , ,


oke pak sedang kita pertimbangkan usulan dari rekan2 ... memang benar selama ini kas koi's hanya dari iuran tahunan saja sementara biaya semakin membesar apalagi sebentar lagi kita akan mengadakan kontes tentunya memerlukan biaya yang cukup besar juga .. biar bendahara kita pak Yudi gak terlalu pusinngg ,,, he he

----------


## William Pantoni

Selain itu...klu pejual / pelelang udah ada Koi's ID....sy rasa pembeli jg lebih comfortable krn berarti bener2 udah jadi member resmi dan data2 penjual / pelelang udah komplit dan lebih terpecaya....

----------


## TSA

Saya usul pak:

Bagaimana kalo dibentuk semacam KOPERASI (kegiatan ekonomi khas Indonesia), dimana :

1. Setiap anggota resmi Kois bisa menjadi anggota koperasi
2. Selayaknya Koperasi ada iuran wajib dan sukarela.
3. Ada kegiatan yang menghasilkan profit (oportunity nya sangat banyak pak di forum ini)
4. ada pengurus sukarela & (kalo perlu) kyw yg digaji.
5. Kalo ada profit (SHU)  bisa digunakan untuk memajukan kegiatan Kois pada khususnya & Perkoian Indonesia pada umumnya (disamping dibagikan sbg SHU kpd anggota sesuai peraturannya).

Mohon maaf pak ini hanya sekedar usul


Regards

TSA

----------


## 80en

> N0 c0mment dech , , , ,


Ga biasanya Om Han ...  ::  Kok No comment....  ::  biasanya commentnya buanyak sekali    ::

----------


## hankoi

Biasa  0m , 

nungguin 0m 80en komen duyu  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 80en

> Biasa  0m , 
> 
> nungguin 0m 80en komen duyu


Sip, Om Han mmg bisa aja.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya usul pak:
> 
> Bagaimana kalo dibentuk semacam KOPERASI (kegiatan ekonomi khas Indonesia), dimana :
> 
> 1. Setiap anggota resmi Kois bisa menjadi anggota koperasi
> 2. Selayaknya Koperasi ada iuran wajib dan sukarela.
> 3. Ada kegiatan yang menghasilkan profit (oportunity nya sangat banyak pak di forum ini)
> 4. ada pengurus sukarela & (kalo perlu) kyw yg digaji.
> 5. Kalo ada profit (SHU)  bisa digunakan untuk memajukan kegiatan Kois pada khususnya & Perkoian Indonesia pada umumnya (disamping dibagikan sbg SHU kpd anggota sesuai peraturannya).
> ...


Pernah menjadi bahan pembicaraan om TSA. Hanya saja yang sekarang aktif tidak/belum punya pengalaman disana dan belum ada waktu untuk ngurusin ribetnya. Apalagi klo banyak yang resisten  ::   Mgkn om TSA bisa menjadi pionirnya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Forum ini bolehlah dibilang forum yang baik hati, peramah dan sopan  ::  Hampir tidak pernah ada biaya yang dicharge ke KOI's forum member kecuali iuran tahunan, bahkan untuk kegiatan member yang berbau ekonomis sekalipun tidak pernah dicharge. Untuk kegiatan2 seperti biaya server, pemeliharaan, kegiatan edukasi dan juga kontes merupakan pengorbanan sebagian anggota yang jumlahnya jauh lebih besar dari iuran tahunan yang berhasil dikumpulkan. Tapi itulah uniknya Koi semakin besar tingkat kesulitannya ternyata semakin menantang... Pertanyaannya... sampai brapa lama ini akan bertahan?  ::

----------


## tenonx

jadi... kapan kois advertnya bisa dimulai?? kan lumayan buat yang punya website atau koi center bisa pasang iklan. buat tambah2 anggaran   ::

----------


## TSA

> Pernah menjadi bahan pembicaraan om TSA. Hanya saja yang sekarang aktif tidak/belum punya pengalaman disana dan belum ada waktu untuk ngurusin ribetnya. Apalagi klo banyak yang resisten   Mgkn om TSA bisa menjadi pionirnya?


Ingin sekali saya ikut berpartisipasi untuk Kois, tapi saya juga ngga berpengalaman ngurus koperasi   ::  




> Forum ini bolehlah dibilang forum yang baik hati, peramah dan sopan  Hampir tidak pernah ada biaya yang dicharge ke KOI's forum member kecuali iuran tahunan, bahkan untuk kegiatan member yang berbau ekonomis sekalipun tidak pernah dicharge. Untuk kegiatan2 seperti biaya server, pemeliharaan, kegiatan edukasi dan juga kontes merupakan pengorbanan sebagian anggota yang jumlahnya jauh lebih besar dari iuran tahunan yang berhasil dikumpulkan. Tapi itulah uniknya Koi semakin besar tingkat kesulitannya ternyata semakin menantang... Pertanyaannya... sampai brapa lama ini akan bertahan?


tapi cepat atau lambat Kois hrs bisa membiayai dirinya sendiri .............. saya setuju dimulai dari kegiatan yg berbau ekonomis (mis:iklan, lelang; Jual)  ::  

TSA

----------


## hankoi

> Forum ini bolehlah dibilang forum yang baik hati, peramah dan sopan  Hampir tidak pernah ada biaya yang dicharge ke KOI's forum member kecuali iuran tahunan, bahkan untuk kegiatan member yang berbau ekonomis sekalipun tidak pernah dicharge. Untuk kegiatan2 seperti biaya server, pemeliharaan, kegiatan edukasi dan juga kontes merupakan pengorbanan sebagian anggota yang jumlahnya jauh lebih besar dari iuran tahunan yang berhasil dikumpulkan. Tapi itulah uniknya Koi semakin besar tingkat kesulitannya ternyata semakin menantang... Pertanyaannya... sampai brapa lama ini akan bertahan?


Lha doeloe maw disumbang kok gag maw  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Harus nya trima sumbangan juga donk ( dengan jumlah yang unlimited dan yang penting ikhlas )  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Lha doeloe maw disumbang kok gag maw         
> 
> Harus nya trima sumbangan juga donk ( dengan jumlah yang unlimited dan yang penting ikhlas )


kita selalu menerima sumbangan dalam bentuk apapun om Han, mau kasih uang, ikan, lukisan atau bahkan pesawat terbang kita terima dengan tangan terbuka sambil nunduk ngucapin matur suwun ..   ::  

btw .. sudah tau no rek. KOI's kan ?   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Nah lho.., ditantang pa ketua..  ::   ::  
.

----------


## Penta

Boleh usul kan Pak Karom ?

Dengan pertimbangan Forum ini sangat bermanfaat bagi para hobiest , penjual , dan juga pembeli , serta juga KOI's ini perlu mendapatkan dana yang memadai untuk berbagai kegiatan ( yang juga berguna bagi kita semua ) , maka khususnya untuk JUAL - BELI - LELANG ( karena tread ini memiliki nilai ekonomis ) , maka kewajiban bagi penjual menyerahkan 5% dari hasil penjualan nya ( yg menggunakan media forum ini ) ke Kas KOI's .

Barangkali masukan ini bisa diterima oleh rekan2 yang lain.

Sekedar masukan ya Pak . Maaf jika ada yang kurang berkenan di hati.

Best regards
Penta

----------


## 3as

[quote=TSA]


> Pernah menjadi bahan pembicaraan om TSA. Hanya saja yang sekarang aktif tidak/belum punya pengalaman disana dan belum ada waktu untuk ngurusin ribetnya. Apalagi klo banyak yang resisten   Mgkn om TSA bisa menjadi pionirnya?


Ingin sekali saya ikut berpartisipasi untuk Kois, tapi saya juga ngga berpengalaman ngurus koperasi   ::  




> Forum ini bolehlah dibilang forum yang baik hati, peramah dan sopan  Hampir tidak pernah ada biaya yang dicharge ke KOI's forum member kecuali iuran tahunan, bahkan untuk kegiatan member yang berbau ekonomis sekalipun tidak pernah dicharge. Untuk kegiatan2 seperti biaya server, pemeliharaan, kegiatan edukasi dan juga kontes merupakan pengorbanan sebagian anggota yang jumlahnya jauh lebih besar dari iuran tahunan yang berhasil dikumpulkan. Tapi itulah uniknya Koi semakin besar tingkat kesulitannya ternyata semakin menantang... Pertanyaannya... sampai brapa lama ini akan bertahan?


tapi cepat atau lambat Kois hrs bisa membiayai dirinya sendiri .............. saya setuju dimulai dari kegiatan yg berbau ekonomis (mis:iklan, lelang; Jual)  ::  

TSA[/quote:2ovkt794]


saya mau melamar menjadi pengurus koperasi.
C.V = pengalaman menjadi ketua koperasi selama 2 tahun di koperasi SD negeri.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Om Beryl, 

Bisa ga ya dikolom kiri yg ada nama/avatar/lokasi.., dibuatkan no.ID sekalian..,jadi yg sdh member secara otomatis terlihat..,thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Good Idea Om Robby...

----------


## hankoi

> Nah lho.., ditantang pa ketua..   
> .


Tunggu tanggal main nya, saksikan dibioskop terdekat di kota anda.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> Om Beryl, 
> 
> Bisa ga ya dikolom kiri yg ada nama/avatar/lokasi.., dibuatkan no.ID sekalian..,jadi yg sdh member secara otomatis terlihat..,thanks


Done bozz..   ::  
Seperti yang tampil di sisi sebelah kiri posting saya, KOI's ID : ...
Bisa di input di user control panel..
Semoga bermanfaat bagi yang sudah resmi anggota KOI's dan yg belum, buruan daftar dong..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## karom

wah top markotop .. admin kita yang satu ini .. how lucky we are   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Haha.. Bisa aja bos satu ini..  ::   :: 
Matur nuwun atas compliment nya..

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Om Beryl, 
> 
> Bisa ga ya dikolom kiri yg ada nama/avatar/lokasi.., dibuatkan no.ID sekalian..,jadi yg sdh member secara otomatis terlihat..,thanks
> 
> 
> Done bozz..   
> Seperti yang tampil di sisi sebelah kiri posting saya, KOI's ID : ...
> ...


MAKASIH BUANYAK OM BERYL..,  ::   ::  

Bagi para member KOIs disarankan (wajib kayanya sih ya) mencatumkan ID nya di kolom pribadi (kolom sblh kiri)
caranya,
1.klik User Control Panel di kanan atas.
2.Klik profile.
3.Isi kolom ID trus klik SUBMIT

SALAM KOIs

----------


## wawan

Usul Pak Tenonx boleh juga tuh, dengan adanya iklan mungkin akan menambah khas cukup significant...   ::   ::  

Untuk pajak hasil penjualan atau lelang sebesar 5 %, boleh juga, tapi nantinya akan meningkatkan harga jual/lelang...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Usul Pak Tenonx boleh juga tuh, dengan adanya iklan mungkin akan menambah khas cukup significant...    
> 
> Untuk pajak hasil penjualan atau lelang sebesar 5 %, boleh juga, tapi nantinya akan meningkatkan harga jual/lelang...


Kalo jualan di kios/toko biaya yg dikeluarkan mungkin lebih dari 5% ..... jadi tetap lebih murah jualan or lelang melalui kois   ::   ::   ::  
Lagian disini juga banyak yg jual ikan dg motif ngurangin populasi ......

Rgds
TSA

----------


## paimo

usul bos....dan sekedar usul.....
gimana kalo yg daftar jadi member KOI`s dapat kaos KOI`s....
kalo dipakai kan kayak iklan berjalan.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Seeeeeeettttttttttttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuujjjjjjjjjjjju  uuuuuuu     ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Om Beryl, 
> 
> Bisa ga ya dikolom kiri yg ada nama/avatar/lokasi.., dibuatkan no.ID sekalian..,jadi yg sdh member secara otomatis terlihat..,thanks


belum catat no kois id saya
adminnya lagi baru jalan jalan dari bali nih ...
ada yang bisa bantu

dodo

----------


## paimo

> Seeeeeeettttttttttttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuujjjjjjjjjjjju  uuuuuuu


ada lagi setubuh....eh setuju.....
cari dukungan ....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Penta

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Om Beryl, 
> 
> Bisa ga ya dikolom kiri yg ada nama/avatar/lokasi.., dibuatkan no.ID sekalian..,jadi yg sdh member secara otomatis terlihat..,thanks
> 
> 
> belum catat no kois id saya
> adminnya lagi baru jalan jalan dari bali nih ...
> ...


No. ID KOI's saya berapa Pak ?

Thanks & regards

----------


## Penta

Terima kasih Pengurus KOI's Forum .   ::   ::  
Today , saya dapat Konfirmasi No. ID dari Pak Rudy & Pak Will

Best wishes

----------

